# How to fill a 2 oz Honey Bear, with a giant squeeze bottle.



## TPalmer (Jun 11, 2012)

That is what I call a good idea that works. I'll file this one away for the future.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

We use a a no drip invert cap on our bottle. You have better control. Or get a first in first out bottle(same thing). Warm the honey a little before you fill your fill bottle. Makes the job so much easier. We fill 800-1600 at a time so we just fill the bottle right out of the heated bottling tank. 
2 oz bears =$$$$$$ per pound.


----------



## Winter Garden Honey Co. (Dec 24, 2014)

https://www.google.com/search?q=no+...v&sa=X&ei=W6tAVe3wMYurgwT2zIGwCA&ved=0CCoQ7Ak


----------



## Winter Garden Honey Co. (Dec 24, 2014)

http://www.webstaurantstore.com/32-...ogleShopping&gclid=CPb1oPW7m8UCFaVm7Aod80UAng


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Winter Garden Honey Co. said:


> http://www.webstaurantstore.com/32-...ogleShopping&gclid=CPb1oPW7m8UCFaVm7Aod80UAng


Yep! That's it! The right tool for the right job. Makes it not even seam so much like a job.


----------

